# Calling All You Just Plain Plane Geniuses



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anybody know anything of interest about these planes or this manufacturer?

All I know is that it was a Dutch company that made both ice skates and tools. They started in business in the late 1860's, and operated in one form or another until the early 1990's.

The box looks very old, but the plane is in basically unused condition. I don't believe it is over 100 years old, as the seller indicated was told to him, but it's not very new either. I've located some photos of their more contemporary planes, and the logo is definitely more modern than the one on this box (which is also on the iron.)

I'd love to hear any thoughts from you guys.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't have answers Charlie, but I seem to recall seeing something similar when I was looking for info on my Ulmia

it might help?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, Don, I ran across the Ulmia when I was looking for info on this one. They are pretty similar except for the Ulmia having the adjustable mouth.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i don't have anything to add that will help, but i sure love this plane and the old box, you got a nice set there charlie, i hope you can find more info, i wonder if a plane expert could possibly give an age on the plane.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to do a lot of ice skating when I was in high school and college, even taught kids for a while.
I'd try to go at it from the ice skate angle for a while - the Dutch are big ice skaters.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

This is a tough one Charlie as there doesn't seem to be a website of devotees that contribute info about this plane. Logos are usually one of the big clues for dating an item. If you can find other planes for sale and compare logos and their placement in comparison to yours, you might be able to get a closer date range. Regardless, you have a find wood plane there in much better condition than you usually find.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Charlie, it is a very typical European smoother. It is somewhat newer as it uses a modern style lever cap instead of a wedge. It has a red beech body with a lignum vitae sole. I saw tons of these when I was stationed in Germany. First time I have seen the box you have though. Maybe some of the European guys will have some info on the manufacturer. I will tell you, when you tune these up properly, they are sweet.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

There's one for sale in my town, *Charlie*! At a Mennonite thrift store. http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-hand-tools-Dutch-Beechwood-Nooitgedagt-Fore-Plane-W0QQAdIdZ429417030
It's been listed for a while…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

i got one


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input, guys.

Poopie, yes, that is the newer logo I ran across.

Paratrooper: I'm definitely going to hone this up and give it a go. It has a real sweet feel in the hands.

Moron: I'd love to see a pic of yours if you get a chance.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Charlie, I'd hunted the company a while ago to trace a metal square I have..
Found this from a 1999 posting..

"The firm was Jan Nooitgedagt of Ylst, Friesland, Holland. A
prolific and long operating maker:c1650 to present (present was 1976).

My understanding is that a few years ago, Nooitgedagt was
purchased by Record (UK). Last year about this time Record was
purchased by American Tool Company (Vise Grips and more). I
suppose this makes Nooitgedagt an American company.

I have also heard the name translates to "Never thought of" or
something like that. "

(Seems to me somewhere in the mix was also Rubbermaid ? Multinational takeovers eh !)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Glen. Thar pretty much squares (pun intended) with what I've found.

I honed the iron last night and took some shavings with it…. very sweet!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a couple of similar planes I bought on German ebay the company Nooitgedagt still operates and I have a few of their turning chisels .Not regarded as top money items Charle have fun.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If it works as nice as my Ulmia, its a keeper. I bought the Ulmia just to flip, but once I tried it I was hooked. Its bed at 50 degree's and it works really nice.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, Charlie!
I bought that Nooitgedadt plane I mentioned above, at that thrift store. Let me know if there's a photo or detail you need to know from my plane, I'm kinda on the bottom side of the learning curve on these European horned models.


----------



## thcyclist (Nov 21, 2016)

Nooitgedagt got the Koninklijke (royal) designation after their 100y jubilee. So any logo with a crown should be after 1965.

The name on the box is used from 1902 onwards.

I'm trying to find more information about dating the logos.


----------



## thcyclist (Nov 21, 2016)

never mind, ignore what I said.

I'm going to try to find out some dates, I like to know myself too.


----------



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

The older Nooitgedagt chisels were, and still are popular among shipwrights in The Netherlands. My first set of chisels when I started as a shipwright were from Nooitgedagt. They used Eskilstuna steel which was often referred to as the Sheffield steel of Sweden. The chisels were very well made with well machined blades that took a keen edge and had good edge retention and almost unbreakable red plastic handles. Then the take over by Record happened in the late 90's and the quality started to decline. There was a second take over by an American company and that made things even worse. But the old Nooitgedagt stuff is fantastic.

I live in the province of Friesland in a village near Ylst where the factory was located and I've been there several times when they were still in business. A friend of my father used to work there and he got me in. It was very interesting to see how they made tools.


----------

